# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپ مجددی های انسانی دیماه

## DR Matrix

بچه ها روزی چقد واسه این دروس بی ربط وقت میذارین ؟ چه دروس حال بهم زنی :Yahoo (17): چاره ای نیییییسسسسسسست :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Mii Lad

انشالله از هفته آینده شروع میکنیم !

----------


## emprator227

من که دروس غیر مرتبط رو شهریور پاس کردم.
برای خوندنش ساعت 11 شروع میکردم تا اذون صبح. همش رو هم بالای 13 شدم.

----------


## DR Matrix

> من که دروس غیر مرتبط رو شهریور پاس کردم.
> برای خوندنش ساعت 11 شروع میکردم تا اذون صبح. همش رو هم بالای 13 شدم.


یعنی همه رو شب امتحان پاس کردی؟؟ تطبیق هم زدی ؟؟

----------


## Mii Lad

> بچه ها روزی چقد واسه این دروس بی ربط وقت میذارین ؟ چه دروس حال بهم زنیچاره ای نیییییسسسسسسست



شما بارم بندی درس ها رو میدونید ؟؟

----------


## emprator227

> یعنی همه رو شب امتحان پاس کردی؟؟ تطبیق هم زدی ؟؟


دقیقا.هیچ درسی رو هم تطبیق نزدم.فقط دروس موثر در کنکور تجربی مونده که باید دی امتحان بدم.

----------


## Mii Lad

> دقیقا.هیچ درسی رو هم تطبیق نزدم.فقط دروس موثر در کنکور تجربی مونده که باید دی امتحان بدم.



شما بارم بندی درس ها رو میدونید ؟؟

----------


## emprator227

> شما بارم بندی درس ها رو میدونید ؟؟


نه متاسفانه.

----------


## -AMiN-

تا کی وقت هست واسه ثبت نام دیپ مجدد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> تا کی وقت هست واسه ثبت نام دیپ مجدد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


فکر کنم تا هفته اول آذرماه ، ولی شما هر چی زودتر برای ثبت نام اقدام کن

----------


## -AMiN-

> فکر کنم تا هفته اول آذرماه ، ولی شما هر چی زودتر برای ثبت نام اقدام کن


 ممنون...
اگه تا چن روز اینده چیزی از ثبت نام ترمیم نگفتن دیپ مجدد ثبت نام میکنم

----------


## Mariyana

سلام منرفتم ثبت نام ميگه فقط١٧ واحد ميديم
دوستايي كه كلشو يه جا ثبت نام كردن چطور بوده شرايطشون؟
من فارغ التحصيلم
بخش نامه اي چيزي هست برم نشون بدم؟

----------


## sanambb

> بچه ها روزی چقد واسه این دروس بی ربط وقت میذارین ؟ چه دروس حال بهم زنیچاره ای نیییییسسسسسسست


این چه وضعشه .. شهر من میگ برا دیپلم مجدد باید دومو هم امتحان بدی ٰ..
شما چ جوری فقط سومو میدید ؟ 
بخشنامه ای چیزی در این مورد نیس؟؟؟
واقعا جالبه شرایط شهر به شهر فرق میکنه ... 

+ یه سوال اگ یکی بخواد شهریور دیپلم مجدد بگیره حدودا کی باید بره ثبت نام؟؟ 
+ سوال دیگ دیپلم مجدد انسانی بهتره یا ترمیم معدل ؟ ( مثلا برا سال بعد)

تشکر ...

----------


## DR Matrix

> این چه وضعشه .. شهر من میگ برا دیپلم مجدد باید دومو هم امتحان بدی ٰ..
> شما چ جوری فقط سومو میدید ؟ 
> بخشنامه ای چیزی در این مورد نیس؟؟؟
> واقعا جالبه شرایط شهر به شهر فرق میکنه ... 
> 
> + یه سوال اگ یکی بخواد شهریور دیپلم مجدد بگیره حدودا کی باید بره ثبت نام؟؟ 
> + سوال دیگ دیپلم مجدد انسانی بهتره یا ترمیم معدل ؟ ( مثلا برا سال بعد)
> 
> تشکر ...


منم با کلی مصیبت حالیشون کردم 
، بزنگ آموزش پروزش کل بگو حالیشون کنه
ترمیم بهتره مسلما

----------


## alirezasavary

> سلام منرفتم ثبت نام ميگه فقط١٧ واحد ميديم
> دوستايي كه كلشو يه جا ثبت نام كردن چطور بوده شرايطشون؟
> من فارغ التحصيلم
> بخش نامه اي چيزي هست برم نشون بدم؟


تنها راه تماس با تهران هست
راستی آبجی یه نفر هم توی تاپیک اصلی دیپ مجدد(همون دویست و خورده ای صفحه ایه) فرم تطبیق خودش رو گذاشته(توی چندین صفحه آخرش هست) که توش قید شده:
ماده 9 آیین نامه آموزشی بزرگسالان(محدودیت واحد) شامل داوطلبان این شیوه نامه نمیشود
اونو هم پرینت بگیرین و ببرین نشونشون بدین و بگید توی شهرای دیگه بدون مشکل همه واحدا رو برداشتن تا شاید متوجه شن
اینا هیچی بلد نیستن
منم 2 روز وقت گذاشتم تا راضیشون کردم
اولش که مدیر دبیرستان بزرگسالان کلی منو فرستاد آموزش پرورش بعد که ضایع شد و دید روی آموزش پرورشیا رو هم کم کردم و اونا اشتباه میکردن کلی منت بر سر بنده گذاشته(بازم بعدش برای اینکه کم نیاورده باشه کمی مخالفت کرد) و اجازه دادن همه واحدا رو یکجا بردارم
دوستانی که این دروس رو پاس کردن توروخدا بگن ما چیکار کنیم؟
چطوری بخونیم؟

----------


## ehsan7777777

سلام 

مدرسه بزرگسالان به من گفته که واسه دیپ مجدد انسانی باید 15 درسو امتحان بدی(11تا درس نهایی انسانی +4 تا درس داخلی)....
(البته دین و زندگی و زبان رو می شه تطبیق زد که من نمی خوام این کارو بکنم.......)

شماهم همین تعداد رو باید امتحان بدین ، یا اینکه توی شهر شما متفاوته......؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ehsan7777777

سلام به همگی




من دیپلم تجربی دارم و میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم و واسه دیپ مجدد انسانی هم میخوام که اقدام کنم...

به مدرسه بزرگسالان شهرمون که مراجعه کردم، گفتن که واسه گرفتن دیپلم انسانی باید 11 تا درس نهایی سوم انسانی + 4 تا درس داخلی (که یکی دو تاش باید مربوط به رشته های دیگه باشه )، رو امتحان بدم......
(البته زبان و دین و زندگی رو میشه تطبیق زد که من نمی خوام این کارو بکنم)

راستش بعد از این که فهمیدم باید واسه دی ،15 تا درس رو امتحان بدم ، جا خوردم و  به نظرم پاس کردن این همه درس ، یه کم سخت اومد........

به همین خاطر سوالاتمو اینجا طرح میکنم تا از تجربیات و پیشنهادات دوستانی که تو این راه قدم گذاشتن، همه بتونن استفاده کنن و اگر راه کاری واسه  عبور  بهتر و راحت تر از این مرحله دارن ، به  همه کسایی که شرایطی مثل ما دارن ارائه بدن........

در ضمن اگر نظر و یا راهکاری واسه هر چه راحت تر پاس کردن هر کدوم از دروس دیپ انسانی دارین ، بگین.....




*1-شما هم باید 15 تا درس رو امتحان بدین یا فقط شهر ما اینجوریه.......؟؟؟*

*2-میشه اسم درسایی رو که باید واسه گرفتن دیپ مجدد انسانی امتحان داد رو بگین....؟؟؟

3-پاس کردن این همه درس اونم داخل کمتر از یکماه سخت نیست.......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

4-واسه پاس کردن این درسا کتاب نو بخریم بهتره یا این که از کسی بگیرم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*(البته تقریبا از هر کی که پرسیدم ، این کتابا رونداره.به نظر خودم اگه بتونیم از سال قبلیا بگیریم ،بهتره. چون حداقل جواب تمرینا رو داخلش نوشتن.....)*

5-پاس کردن کتابایی مثل تاریخ ایران و جهان - فلسفه و منطق و .... سخت نیست؟؟؟؟
(اسماشون که خیلی خوف انگیزه...)

6-اگه پیشنهاد و یا تجربه ی بخصوصی در مورد درسای این رشته دارین ، ممنون میشم ازتون اگه توضیح بدین...........
*




.......موفق باشین......

----------


## fatima1996

> سلام 
> 
> مدرسه بزرگسالان به من گفته که واسه دیپ مجدد انسانی باید 15 درسو امتحان بدی(11تا درس نهایی انسانی +4 تا درس داخلی)....
> (البته دین و زندگی و زبان رو می شه تطبیق زد که من نمی خوام این کارو بکنم.......)
> 
> شماهم همین تعداد رو باید امتحان بدین ، یا اینکه توی شهر شما متفاوته......؟؟؟؟؟


-------------------------------------------------------
چرادیپلم مجدد ریاضی رو انتخاب نکردی؟؟؟

----------


## ehsan7777777

> -------------------------------------------------------
> چرادیپلم مجدد ریاضی رو انتخاب نکردی؟؟؟


یکی از دلیلاش اینه:
چون تاثیر دروس دیپ ریاضی واسه کنکور تجربی تقریبا زیاده، درنتیجه باید نمرات کامل رو تو همه درسا بیاری تا تراز اون درست افت نکنه......
حالا فکرکن شمامثلا کل حسابان رو می شینی میخونی، موقع امتحان همه اش ذهنت درگیر اینه ، که نکنه  سوالی رو غلط جواب بدم و کلا استرس آدم به شدت می ره بالا.....
ولی دروس دیپ انسانی رو (به جز چهار درس عمومی)، بدون استرس می ری و فقط واسه پاس کردنشون امتحان می دی.....

----------


## Mr.Hosein

مشکل حل شد!

----------


## michael.mj

دیگه دیپ مجدد واسم تموم شد؟؟ یعنی باید فقط منتظر خبر ترمیم معدل باشم؟

فرستاده شده از SM-T331ِ من با Tapatalk

----------

